# Nightclub Photography



## Chukka (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi, I will soon start taking photo's in clubs, I have Canon 600D with the 18-55mm lens.
I don't have any other accessories at the moment as I don't have the funds.
I know most use external flash, but until I can afford one I have to use the basic.
I want to know can I take decent photo's with what I have..?
I can buy a filter and hood if this is necessary.


----------



## Judobreaker (Oct 3, 2012)

Without an extra flash you're going to have to up the ISO quite a lot I'm guessing.
You'll need all the light you can get.


----------



## TheHobbyist (Oct 3, 2012)

The biggest issue for you is going to be the lack of light available at nightclubs. Most around here are very dark, making it impossible to get results without flash. I used my T3i with a 50 1.8 at a wedding I attended. In order to get acceptable shutter speeds without flash, I had to max the ISO which resulted in very noisy images that were unusable for anything other than personal use.

With a lack of a decent flash, a lens that only goes down to F3.5 at 18mm, and poor high ISO performance, it will be very difficult, especially if you had planned to get dance floor action shots. You can use the on camera flash, but the light will be harsh, and probably less than flattering. You could attempt to bounce the flash off the ceiling with something like this The Party Bouncer is Back in Business (Card) | DIYPhotography.net.

If you are planning on taking staged photo's then pick the area with the best light. If you are planning candid shots in a dark club, try the bounce and see if it works.


----------



## Chukka (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks for the advice, I like that card bouncer trick.
Would it be better to have a cheap external flash than use on the on camera flash?
Ive seen some between £30 and £60, would this be wise to start off with?


----------



## enzodm (Oct 3, 2012)

Chukka said:


> Thanks for the advice, I like that card bouncer trick.
> Would it be better to have a cheap external flash than use on the on camera flash?
> Ive seen some between £30 and £60, would this be wise to start off with?



Yongnuo flashes are not bad. Careful on the guide number, typically lower than equivalent Canon flashes.


----------



## Designer (Oct 3, 2012)

Chukka said:


> Thanks for the advice, I like that card bouncer trick.
> Would it be better to have a cheap external flash than use on the on camera flash?
> Ive seen some between £30 and £60, would this be wise to start off with?



The built-in flash has less power than most flash attachments.  Fruthermore, unless the ceiling is somewhat reflective, that little flash directed by a card toward the ceiling probably will not be enough light, especially if people are moving around.

Yes, get whatever flash attachment you can afford.  Then get that "attachment" some distance away from the lens by using an extension cord.  The cords are not expensive.


----------



## TheHobbyist (Oct 4, 2012)

Chukka said:


> Thanks for the advice, I like that card bouncer trick.
> Would it be better to have a cheap external flash than use on the on camera flash?
> Ive seen some between £30 and £60, would this be wise to start off with?



I tried the card bounce trick and it was marginally effective at best using a white ceiling.


----------



## .SimO. (Oct 4, 2012)

Hopefully the club has strobe lights.  Maybe decline services until said basic equipment is purchased.  Or speak with the club manager and see if you can negotiate having them get you a flash up front until (x) amount of events are accomplished.


----------



## Chukka (Oct 4, 2012)

I can get a cheap flash for now, would it be best I use it on or off the camera?
And would it be wise to get a diffuser, as they are cheap aswel.
Thanks for all the help


----------



## DiskoJoe (Oct 4, 2012)

Chukka said:


> I can get a cheap flash for now, would it be best I use it on or off the camera?
> And would it be wise to get a diffuser, as they are cheap aswel.
> Thanks for all the help



yes. get a flash cable too so you can use it off camera. Angle it a 45 degrees towards the subject.


----------



## fokker (Oct 6, 2012)

Forget about bouncing flash, even with an external flash this is a terrible idea for nightclub photos as it illuminates that background as much as the subject - you don't want to make it look like daytime in there, it's a club after all. Use your onboard flash to light the subject, and use a slow shutter speed to expose for pretty coloured lights in the club background. Using a slow shutter speed (something like 1 second is usually about right) lets you move the camera or zoom the lens in the duration of the exposure to give interesting looking effects.

Here are a few examples of mine, not saying they are great but just something I happen to have online already to show you what I mean:
These are all taken at about f/5.6, ISO 400 and 1 second shutter with an onboard flash.

Spinning the camera around during exposure:








Zooming in from 17 to 55 mm during exposure:






Moving the camera sideways and up and down:


----------



## Chukka (Oct 14, 2012)

hey fokker those pics are great, im out tonight doing a party in a club so will definitely take on what you do and see what I can come up with


----------



## cptkid (May 23, 2013)

Bah, you will get awful results using an on camera flash. 

Invest in a speedlight. Even if its a cheap Yongnuo 460. At least then you can bounce it of walls and ceiling, or diffuse it and fire it straight at your subjects. 

1/30
ISO 200-400
F5.6 

Thats a good place to start. With a speedlight on your camera of course.


EDIT- ARGH, i'm posting in a Zombie thread.  Whats with so many people bumping super old threads?


----------

